# Just a vent!



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

So we took Ellie home this weekend for the first time! It is a six hour drive if you include a 15-20 min stop to gas up, get food and use the restroom. She was up for most of the ride there, and 50/50 awake and asleep for most of the ride home. 

So I'm like overprotective crazy hedgie mommy. I have her on a 12-14 hour light and day schedule, she's always in a quiet environment, and she's in a large airy cage. This weekend, not to go into details, but she was definitely in for a rude awakening because we had to make do with certain things. She's become a grumpy girl! I don't blame her though-- a long car ride, new environment, and a cramped and enclosed space for her to stay in. 

Now, she's back in her cage and in the quiet on her light schedule. Just seeing her explore her cage makes me so happy. I hope she warms back up to us and is a happy little girl again!  (and next time... We are bringing the cage. Lol)

So yeah I just had to share that with people who will understand haha


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

What type of cage do you have?

I have C&C's but use a tub cage when I have to leave town. Easy to pack and you can stuff things in it.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> What type of cage do you have?
> 
> I have C&C's but use a tub cage when I have to leave town. Easy to pack and you can stuff things in it.


Right now, when she's home (which is almost always lol) I'm just using the cage I got when I got her (there was like a whole hedgehog set up that was $130-- the cage, food, food/water dishes, heat lamp/dome, snuggle sacks (2), comfort wheel, bedding, etc.) So it's like 
http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list/my-first-home-large.htm
That one. 

We want to get or make an even bigger one, but we need to wait a little until finances get settled. Since then I've gotten additional things she needs, like her thermostat, CWS, a CHE so it won't emit light, etc. Needless to say, that bill just came in, so hopefully in about two months or so she will have a bigger home! Once we do that, we plan on bringing her current cage to my boyfriend's house (where she will be for holidays when neither of us are in town) and she will have the even bigger cage at home.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sounds like a plan! Travelling with hedgies is stressful.


----------

